# Hot Deal: Save 15% at the Canon Store on Refurbished Cameras and Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2018)

```
<p>The Canon Store is having a 15% off sale on refurbished cameras and lenses in celebration of St Patrick’s day. Just use the coupon code <strong>“MRGREENIE”</strong> during checkout.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Cameras:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://bit.ly/2x3SER1">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV $2379</a></strong></li>
<li><a href="http://bit.ly/2FXmeji">Canon EOS 6D Mark II $1359</a></li>
<li><a href="http://bit.ly/2ytiyhj">Canon EOS 5D Mark III $1869</a></li>
<li><a href="http://bit.ly/2ver3Qa">Canon EOS 5DS $2515</a></li>
<li><del><a href="http://bit.ly/2veNgxo">Canon EOS 5DS R $2651</a></del></li>
<li><a href="http://bit.ly/2gcwFRW">Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1104</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon Lenses:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://bit.ly/1jZ4lB6">Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II $1079</a></li>
<li><del><a href="http://bit.ly/2h9edgC">Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III $1495</a></del></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2cXGuDN">Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS $747</a></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2cjNm9K">Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L $501</a></li>
<li><del><a href="https://bit.ly/2fIUgY4">Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II $1053</a></del></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2c1AsRO">Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 IS $407</a></li>
<li><del><a href="https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/330782">Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II $1291</a></del></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2pPwyRj">Canon EF 24-70mm f/4L IS $611</a></li>
<li><del><a href="https://bit.ly/2zvGw0S">Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II $747</a></del></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2c1zJjJ">Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 IS $373</a></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2cjNohI">Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS $407</a></li>
<li><del><a href="https://bit.ly/2cXHCaq">Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L $985</a></del></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2c1yZej">Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 $229</a></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2c1Ar0c">Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM $89</a></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2fINOAr">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II $1427</a></li>
<li><del><a href="http://bit.ly/2ezMEfs">Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS $917</a></del></li>
<li><a href="https://bit.ly/2cjNeam">Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 $285</a></li>
<li><a href="http://bit.ly/1Ema48b">Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro $611</a></li>
<li><del><a href="http://bit.ly/2pg8mXG">Canon EF 2.0X III Teleconverter $292</a></del></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## victorshikhman (Mar 15, 2018)

Correction:
The Canon 50mm f1.4 Refurbished is listed at $319.99, which after 15% rebate is $271.99, not $229.

That's too bad, but I picked up an EF-S 24mm pancake for just under $100. Thanks!


----------



## Tony Bennett (Mar 15, 2018)

Why can I never get the 70-200 2.8L II IS on these sales? I either miss the sale or they’re out of stock. Ugh.


----------

